# maybe its just me...



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 22, 2010)

but i think the ACC has a pretty good chance at a sweep this weekend.
clemson, at home, at night, on ESPN2, against our hated rivals? i mean SC is a small state, this is our superbowl. 
gt isn't great this year but neither is georgia, their 4-6 right?
& FSU at home against the gators? theres no way that should be close.

&&& one last question for you guys, has there ever been a 3 conference lost team play in the SEC championship? yeah USC beat alabama but other than that, who have they beaten?? a 4-6 georgia, a 4-6 tennessee, a horrible florida team, vandy barely, and then the high school teams consisting of southern miss, troy, & wofford i believe?
i just dont see why everyone thinks their great, now if they beat my tigers, i'll give it to them. but they got payback coming very soon and the valley is gonna be rockin this saturday night. you guys are going to wanna watch


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> but i think the ACC has a pretty good chance at a sweep this weekend.
> clemson, at home, at night, on ESPN2, against our hated rivals? i mean SC is a small state, this is our superbowl.
> gt isn't great this year but neither is georgia, their 4-6 right?
> & FSU at home against the gators? theres no way that should be close.
> ...



Man I am trying to Keep my Hopes up like you are, But SC and GA are playing Pretty good Ball right now.Clemson or GT dont have what we had last year. Clemson has a Decent Deffense and GA Tech hasnt Figured out what Deffense is, They dont even know its part of the game..lol... and BTW GA is 5-6... This Game is not only for bragging rights, its there for there chance at a bowl Game. FSU on the other hand I think has a Chance!


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 22, 2010)

our defense should just stay on the field the whole game. they have a better chance at getting a pick 6 than parker has at throwin a TD pass lol. i think FSU is going to stomp florida and gt wins it in a close one if yall can score enough points


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> our defense should just stay on the field the whole game. they have a better chance at getting a pick 6 than parker has at throwin a TD pass lol. i think FSU is going to stomp florida and gt wins it in a close one if yall can score enough points



I wish the ACC would make a Statement Against the SEC.. I dont really want to hear another Year of Crap From GA Fans.. But unless GT comes out playing like they did in the First Half of the VT game I just cant see it happening. I been to 8 of 12 GT games(including Clemson Game) this year so I have seen my Fair share of a Poor GT Team.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

I think Clemson has the only chance to win.  Tech will be embarrassed and I will be very surprised if Florida St beats Urban Cryer..


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 22, 2010)

I can tell you for a FACT-it is JUST YOU.UGA has to win this game to go to a bowl and they need the extra practice.I'm glad I'm not a Tech d-back because it's gonna be a LONG and embarassing night.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> so by them beating a mediocre acc team that means something......
> 
> get real young fella



a mediocre acc team that would whoop florida to a pulp


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I can tell you for a FACT-it is JUST YOU.UGA has to win this game to go to a bowl and they need the extra practice.I'm glad I'm not a Tech d-back because it's gonna be a LONG and embarassing night.



i was just putting georgia in there. i could care less who wins. the team that scores the most points wins last time i checked and has a good offense. its just gonna be up to their D


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

Go Jackets! lol


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 22, 2010)

GO TIGERS!
GO NOLES!
GO JACKETS!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> GO TIGERS!
> GO NOLES!
> GO JACKETS!



ACC Party?? I hear the SEC throw Better parties and has Better looking women!


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 22, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> GO TIGERS!
> GO NOLES!
> GO JACKETS!



and take the rest of the crappy ACC with ya.


----------



## Blue Iron (Nov 22, 2010)

I think FSU wins but Clempson and Tech? Nah, don't think so.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 22, 2010)

Clem loses to SC because M Lattimore and SC has huge receivers

UGA beats up on Tek by 2-3 td's because we can

FSU almost beats UF but can't quite get it done.

ACC  0-3


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 22, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> but i think the ACC has a pretty good chance at a sweep this weekend.
> clemson, at home, at night, on ESPN2, against our hated rivals? i mean SC is a small state, this is our superbowl.
> gt isn't great this year but neither is georgia, their 4-6 right?
> & FSU at home against the gators? theres no way that should be close.
> ...



I guess your 56k dial up lines and newspapers still delivered by pony express up there in pickens County/clemtucky hasn't gotten you up to speed on the latests standings.  UGA and UT are both 5-6 not 4-6 and UF is 7-4.  Oh, but you don't want to mention your signature wins over Presbyterian and North Texas.  Taters will be taters...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I can tell you for a FACT-it is JUST YOU.



x2



Gatorb said:


> so by them beating a mediocre acc team that means something......



That was my reaction too



scteenhunter13 said:


> but i think the ACC has a pretty good chance at a sweep this weekend.



Vegas seems to think the SEC has a pretty good chance to sweep the ACC...again.  Florida is basically a "pick 'em" against State.  USC is favored at Clemson.  And the Dawgs are picked by more than two TD's over the Nerds.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 22, 2010)

its definitely just you. in order for the acc to sweep tech would have to play good defense...wait, can i use tech and good defense in the same sentence...anyways it just aint  happenin


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> its definitely just you. in order for the acc to sweep tech would have to play good defense...wait, can i use tech and good defense in the same sentence...anyways it just aint  happenin



As a Tech Fan I will agree with that.. I am gonna stay hopefull, and hope they come ready to play with some better deffense!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 22, 2010)

SCteen...

dug up your class picture from elementary school...lord it's lonesome being a tater...


----------



## mattakinbimwalker (Nov 23, 2010)

You'd think the pups actually had a reason to be proud of their 5-6 team by reading this board and you'd think both Auburn and LSU didn't get lucky with a win against Clemson and UNC. You all seem to forget that most every game between Tech and ugag is settled very closely. To think this will change this year is being way overly confident. (Especially in a team that doesnt deserve it.) Georgia couldnt beat anyone by 2 to 3 touchdowns unless they are playing the sisters of the poor. (Same goes for Tech this year) 60,000 drunk and soon to be violated rednecks in Sanford and son stadium do not make up for the fact that your team and my team still suck this year. I remember being as cocky as some of the pup fans last year. I also remember the pups being cocky in 2008 or just before they got a SAT score or a GRE score back. lol (Been waiting for this week all year)  To heck with the thugs...Go Jackets!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2010)

Man, the ACC must be serving up some good kook aid!


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 23, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> SCteen...
> 
> dug up your class picture from elementary school...lord it's lonesome being a tater...



very nice


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 23, 2010)

No Matt only YOU would think that. I think every UGA fan will admit that we stink this year BUT we don't stink as bad as the North Ave. Nerds and we will take out alot of our frustrations on you NERDS Sat. night.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 23, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> its just gonna be up to their D




Tech has no D.  uGa is gonna romp em.

I don't see Clemson having any shot at beat uSC either.  Clemson is not a very good football team this year.

As far as F$u and uF, that one is hard one to pick. Both are such moody teams, you really never know which one is gonna show up.


----------



## foxdawg (Nov 23, 2010)

*mattakinbimwalker*

i would lay a $100 on that uga/gt  game if you really feel good about it. we can pm each other our contact info to pay off. we can save this thread and go back to make sure the loser does not skip out. so do you really think gt can win, pony up big boy!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 23, 2010)

mattakinbimwalker said:


> You'd think the pups actually had a reason to be proud of their 5-6 team by reading this board and you'd think both Auburn and LSU didn't get lucky with a win against Clemson and UNC. You all seem to forget that most every game between Tech and ugag is settled very closely. To think this will change this year is being way overly confident. (Especially in a team that doesnt deserve it.) Georgia couldnt beat anyone by 2 to 3 touchdowns unless they are playing the sisters of the poor. (Same goes for Tech this year) 60,000 drunk and soon to be violated rednecks in Sanford and son stadium do not make up for the fact that your team and my team still suck this year. I remember being as cocky as some of the pup fans last year. I also remember the pups being cocky in 2008 or just before they got a SAT score or a GRE score back. lol (Been waiting for this week all year)  To heck with the thugs...Go Jackets!!!



Georgia's SEC wins this year have come with an avg margin of victory of 28 points.  Just to put that in perspective, Tech's conference wins have been by an avg margin of victory of 8 points.  Georgia can certainly win by 2 or 3 touchdowns.  Early line out of Vegas was UGA by 15.  If you look at the stats, it seems to line up pretty well for the Dawgs; it could very easily be a blowout.

Yes, we are terrible.  But what did we learn last year?  A terrible UGA team is still better than a good GT team.  What does that say for this year's Tech team?


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 23, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Tech has no D.  uGa is gonna romp em.
> 
> I don't see Clemson having any shot at beat uSC either.  Clemson is not a very good football team this year.
> 
> As far as F$u and uF, that one is hard one to pick. Both are such moody teams, you really never know which one is gonna show up.



i hope fsu and fla end in a 0-0 tie after a hundred OT's


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 23, 2010)

I think the SC-Clem game is going to be the closest one of these. SC has come on in the last few weeks and the win to Alabama was huge for there confidence but they did play the perfect game. I think they will have to do it again to beat Clemson. SC does have some big receivers but stop Latimore and you win the game. Garcia not known for being a clutch quarterback.
Georgia I think will beat Tech, Tech is without one of there most dynamic players. 
Urban has not lost to Fla ST, I don't think he starts this weekend


----------



## ACguy (Nov 23, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Tech has no D.  uGa is gonna romp em.
> 
> I don't see Clemson having any shot at beat uSC either.  Clemson is not a very good football team this year.
> 
> As far as F$u and uF, that one is hard one to pick. Both are such moody teams, you really never know which one is gonna show up.



I agree. UGA looks like it's  better then GT on offense and defense. GT's defense is so bad it could look like last years game when UGA ran them over and made them look like a high school team.

Unless Lattimore gets injired SC should win . With out Lattimore it could be a close game.

FSU vs UF is a weird game. Seems like niether fan base is confident that they will win. This is the game the ACC has the best chance of winning.

The Vandy vs WF game could be a good one. Vandy has a lot of injuries so WF has a decent chance of winning this game. I think the SEC wins atleast 2 of the 4 to give the SEC a 5-2 record against the ACC this year .


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 23, 2010)

i don't understand why everyone is on lattimore's bandwagon??
yeah, hes an okay running back. 
if we gave the ball to jamie harper 40+ times a game he would have the same stats


----------



## fishinbub (Nov 23, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> Georgia's SEC wins this year have come with an avg margin of victory of 28 points.  Just to put that in perspective, Tech's conference wins have been by an avg margin of victory of 8 points.  Georgia can certainly win by 2 or 3 touchdowns.  Early line out of Vegas was UGA by 15.  If you look at the stats, it seems to line up pretty well for the Dawgs; it could very easily be a blowout.
> 
> Yes, we are terrible.  But what did we learn last year?  A terrible UGA team is still better than a good GT team.  What does that say for this year's Tech team?



Who has UGA beat? Tenn, Vandy, UK, I mean SERIOUSLY. You beat a glorified D2 team and all of a sudden the boozedogs are #1 in the country. Sorry to burst your bubble, but the only thing the boozedogs are #1 at is keg parties...

This will be an interesting game, and surprisingly enough I think it will be relatively low scoring. As a Tech fan I think they'll win, but to be honest a big rivalry game like this is just a coin flip...


----------



## fishinbub (Nov 23, 2010)

Personally it won't bother me at all if FSU and Clemson get their butts handed to them. They are hated conference rivals for crying out loud. This isn't the SEC...


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 23, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> i don't understand why everyone is on lattimore's bandwagon??
> yeah, hes an okay running back.
> if we gave the ball to jamie harper 40+ times a game he would have the same stats



You sir.....are on the crack rock.


So if I gave the ball to any average D1 RB 40+ times a game he would have the same stats as Latimore?

And because Brantley is a good QB, he's gonna put up the same numbers at Tebow.    How's that one workin out?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> Who has UGA beat? Tenn, Vandy, UK, I mean SERIOUSLY. You beat a glorified D2 team and all of a sudden the boozedogs are #1 in the country. Sorry to burst your bubble, but the only thing the boozedogs are #1 at is keg parties...
> 
> This will be an interesting game, and surprisingly enough I think it will be relatively low scoring. As a Tech fan I think they'll win, but to be honest a big rivalry game like this is just a coin flip...



We aren't number one.  I never even said we were good. In fact, I said we are terrible.  You don't have to be sorry; you aren't telling me anything I didn't already know.  Trust me, I am painfully aware of the fact that we are not any good.

A previous poster stated that the Dawgs couldn't beat anybody by 2 or 3 TD's, and I pointed out that UGA had, in fact, defeated SEC teams by an avg margin of 4 TD's.  Also, I reminded him that the experts who study this and put money on the line had picked us by around 2 TD's, and they clearly wouldn't call this game a "coin flip."


----------



## gin house (Nov 23, 2010)

sc/ clemson...clemson is horriblle but they usually come to play in this game, a good dose of lattimore and our d is gonna wreck parker, clemson has no recievers and an average running back, barring a miricle usc should win.   georgia will steamroll tech, right now uga is playing some good football.  fsu/florida......dont know, both have good d's and neither is great on offense but i like florida in this one..... i see an SEC sweep myself.     TEENHUNTER,  you realize that this game will probably get marcus lattimore in the record books as the most touchdowns by a freshman in college football history?   hes already ahead of hershal walker and emitt smith..............harper?????????   come on man.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 23, 2010)

lattimore is an okay running back???????????????????

have i been watching someone else run the football for south carolina then....

buddy come on you cant be serious


----------



## mattakinbimwalker (Nov 24, 2010)

Hayseed Theology

So, I guess that means that a semi-good Tech team is better than a #1 preseason joke of a uga team? (2008) I guess you could also say that the mighty Buffs of Colorado are better than a bad uga team. 

Don't fool yourself, anyone can beat anyone on the right day. The ugag fans have NOTHING to be proud of...not in athletics or academics. 

However, I am sure if you all win, there will be a whole litter of Clarke County newborns on the way with no idea of who their daddy is.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2010)

mattakinbimwalker said:


> Hayseed Theology
> 
> So, I guess that means that a semi-good Tech team is better than a #1 preseason joke of a uga team? (2008)



That preseason #1 was almost as big of a joke as those "state championship" rings GT had made for themselves.

That preseason #1 was a joke.  We had some key injuries and deficiencies in our game.  Preseason rankings are pretty meaningless.  This year CFN had us like #3 and a dark horse for the NC; that was a joke.  I said before the season that we could very easily be around .500 this season.  I believe you are driving at the point that beating a team proves you were better that day, but not necessarily overall.  I would agree.  In 2008, I think UGA was a better team, but we had a bad day (as we had done several times that year).  And we let y'all sneak away with a game y'all should never have won.

I think last year is a different story.  I don't think y'all were that good last year; you just play in a weak conference(the two division champs were beaten by second tier SEC teams).  I think the two teams were pretty comparable last year, but the Dawgs proved they were a little better.



mattakinbimwalker said:


> I guess you could also say that the mighty Buffs of Colorado are better than a bad uga team.



They were on Oct. 2.  We should have won that game, but we didn't.  We were playing really bad football the first half of the season.  I'd say they were better than us through week 4.  I feel like if we played them now that we would beat them solidly.



mattakinbimwalker said:


> Don't fool yourself, anyone can beat anyone on the right day. The ugag fans have NOTHING to be proud of...not in athletics or academics.



Not fooling myself, I recognize there can be upsets - big upsets.  And Tech winning this year would be an upset.  There's plenty to be proud of for both schools.  Are we not allowed to take pride in being the best football program in the state?  




mattakinbimwalker said:


> However, I am sure if you all win, there will be a whole litter of Clarke County newborns on the way with no idea of who their daddy is.



Classy remark...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> That preseason #1 was almost as big of a joke as those "state championship" rings GT had made for themselves.
> 
> That preseason #1 was a joke.  We had some key injuries and deficiencies in our game.  Preseason rankings are pretty meaningless.  This year CFN had us like #3 and a dark horse for the NC; that was a joke.  I said before the season that we could very easily be around .500 this season.  I believe you are driving at the point that beating a team proves you were better that day, but not necessarily overall.  I would agree.  In 2008, I think UGA was a better team, but we had a bad day (as we had done several times that year).  And we let y'all sneak away with a game y'all should never have won.
> 
> I think last year is a different story.  I don't think y'all were that good last year; you just play in a weak conference(the two division champs were beaten by second tier SEC teams).  I think the two teams were pretty comparable last year, but the Dawgs proved they were a little better.



HOMER ALERT

Wow...so when you lose with a higher ranking you were the better team but when we lose with a higher ranking we just suck.   THWG


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> We aren't number one.  I never even said we were good. In fact, I said we are terrible.  You don't have to be sorry; you aren't telling me anything I didn't already know.  Trust me, I am painfully aware of the fact that we are not any good.
> 
> A previous poster stated that the Dawgs couldn't beat anybody by 2 or 3 TD's, and I pointed out that UGA had, in fact, defeated SEC teams by an avg margin of 4 TD's.  Also, I reminded him that the experts who study this and put money on the line had picked us by around 2 TD's, and they clearly wouldn't call this game a "coin flip."



You've beaten Kentucky, Tennessee, and Vanderbilt in the SEC.  IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You've beaten Kentucky, Tennessee, and Vanderbilt in the SEC.  IMPRESSIVE!



Not at all.  I'm not saying we are a great football team.  Once again, we aren't any good.

But don't be surprised if we beat Tech by two TD's or more.  It could be a close game.  There a decent chance we lose, but don't be surprised if y'all get thumped.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> Not at all.  I'm not saying we are a great football team.  Once again, we aren't any good.
> 
> But don't be surprised if we beat Tech by two TD's or more.  It could be a close game.  There a decent chance we lose, but don't be surprised if y'all get thumped.



We never will get any respect from any UGA fans and I don't expect any this year especially.  It's a rivalry game and it will be close.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> HOMER ALERT
> 
> Wow...so when you lose with a higher ranking you were the better team but when we lose with a higher ranking we just suck.   THWG



I'm certainly not unbiased, don't claim to be.  However, I have no problem conceding that were have been overrated numerous times throughout the last 3 years.

I think y'all were overrated in 2009 because your conference is weak.  Last year demonstrated that the ACCCG is pretty meaningless.  When y'all can regularly beat us, then I will be more inclined to think that y'all have a better team.  

NON-HOMER ALERT - I would say the same thing about us and UF.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We never will get any respect from any UGA fans and I don't expect any this year especially.  It's a rivalry game and it will be close.



You beat us consistently, and I will give y'all respect.


----------



## fishinbub (Nov 24, 2010)

UGA has yet to beat anybody. Tech is bad this year, I'll give you that, but we would still take Tenn, Vandy, and Kentucky to the cleaners. The boozedogs have yet to beat a team the caliber of Tech (which is sad considering the shape of our football team right now) so I don't get the hype.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> UGA has yet to beat anybody. Tech is bad this year, I'll give you that, but we would still take Tenn, Vandy, and Kentucky to the cleaners. The boozedogs have yet to beat a team the caliber of Tech (which is sad considering the shape of our football team right now) so I don't get the hype.



So here's where I'm coming from.  I think Tech is on about the same level as Kentucky.  Honestly, if the two played tomorrow, I would probably pick the home team.  We beat UK by 13 on the road; we play y'all at home(which is worth a few points).    And just to show that I am not completely off base, Vegas has it from 12.5 to 15 for the Dawgs.  And that is exactly in the neighborhood of what I am saying might happen.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> So here's where I'm coming from.  I think Tech is on about the same level as Kentucky.  Honestly, if the two played tomorrow, I would probably pick the home team.  We beat UK by 13 on the road; we play y'all at home(which is worth a few points).    And just to show that I am not completely off base, Vegas has it from 12.5 to 15 for the Dawgs.  And that is exactly in the neighborhood of what I am saying might happen.



I think we are on the same level as MS State, who we have owned the last two years prior to this one.  So guess what...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think we are on the same level as MS State, who we have owned the last two years prior to this one.  So guess what...



MS State is a different team this year.  I don't see it that way, but if so, we're in trouble.  If we don't score more than 12 points against your defense, I will be thoroughly embarrassed.  If I'm wrong about this, I'll come back and eat crow.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> MS State is a different team this year.  I don't see it that way, but if so, we're in trouble.  If we don't score more than 12 points against your defense, I will be thoroughly embarrassed.  If I'm wrong about this, I'll come back and eat crow.



MS State is not good.  The only quality win they have is over Florida and Florida sucks too.  How they are ranked 25th right now is ridiculous...

See for yourself

http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/_/id/344/mississippi-state-bulldogs


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

If Nesbitt was still playing, it might be close. However, having a backup QB playing who was only 2-7 passing against Duke can't bode well for GT. 
My totally useless prediction?
UGA 38
GT 17


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> How they are ranked 25th right now is ridiculous...



You're probably right about that.  Beating us doesn't count for much.  Beating UF means a little something, even though they are on a big down year.   MS State has played AU and Arky tough, but I would agree they may not deserve that ranking.

If you look at the stats though, MS State scoring offense is comparable to Tech, but their D is decidedly better.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> You're probably right about that.  Beating us doesn't count for much.  Beating UF means a little something, even though they are on a big down year.   MS State has played AU and Arky tough, but I would agree they may not deserve that ranking.
> 
> If you look at the stats though, MS State scoring offense is comparable to Tech, but their D is decidedly better.



True but we have seen glimpses of better defense from ours.  Anyway, can't wait for the game.


----------



## Tim L (Nov 24, 2010)

Clemson has a decent chance against South Carolina; their not that far apart as far as the talent goes and they truly hate each other over there (you haven't been to a football game until you attend a Clemson/SC game)....FSU also has a shot against Florida.  Tech is going to have to get alot of breaks, including turnovers to even stay close to Georgia...This year we cannot defend against the pass and our offense isn't the machine it has been the last two years.  This one could be ugly; something like 51 to 13..


----------



## reylamb (Nov 24, 2010)

As a Clemson fan it is tough to admit, but USCe by 13+.  Dabo is a great motivator/rah-rah guy, but a terrible coach.  Here is how this one goes down....CLemson will come out early fired up, smack Lattimore in the mouth and shut him down, and Garcia will get thrown around and throw at least 1 INT....Clemson goes up early 13 - 0 (with a botched extra point from our super outstanding kicker!!!!!!).  Then the emotion/rah-rah wears off, Lattimore runs over our slightly undersized interior line, and runs wild.  That opens up the USCe passing game where the Tigers have no one to match up (even slightly) with the USCe wideouts.  The Gamechickens ramble back and win.......30 - 16 going away.......Dabo just will not and can not get it done once the emotions wear off early.

UGA over Tech....sorry Techsters, but with Nesbitt I would have taken y'all.  Your D is not up to snuff, and the UGA offense is clicking right now......UGA big.

FSU/UF.......too hard to call this one.  FSU has been Dr Jekyll/Mr Hyde all year, as has the UF Offense.  Personally, I think FSU wins this in a very close game.....by 6 in OT.


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't wait to see some of the posts from a few of these snooty tech fans come Sunday morning.  UGA has more than it's share of problems, but at least we aren't tech.  Tech is a horrible team playing in a crappy conference.  Get real.  UGA beats them like they stole something!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> I can't wait to see some of the posts from a few of these snooty tech fans come Sunday morning.  UGA has more than it's share of problems, but at least we aren't tech.  Tech is a horrible team playing in a crappy conference.  Get real.  UGA beats them like they stole something!



Sunday Morning? Might as well start now!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Sunday Morning? Might as well start now!



If we lose I won't be around for 3 or 4 days.  I'll be pulling the ole SGD card...


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If we lose I won't be around for 3 or 4 days.  I'll be pulling the ole SGD card...



See ya when ya get back...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> See ya when ya get back...



Haha...I'm loving the lack of drivebys by UGA fans this year since yall are 5-6.  It's still early in the week though...

We will see I'm expecting a classic.


----------



## fishinbub (Nov 24, 2010)

No matter what happens, it will be a close game. If I remember correctly the last time the Tech/UGA game was decided by more than one score was Ball's freshman year, and I'm pretty sure that's no coincidence...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> UGA beats them like they stole something!



Classic smack. I love it!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If we lose I won't be around for 3 or 4 days.  I'll be pulling the ole SGD card...



Frenchy, I'm surprised that you haven't already capitulated and changed your avatar BEFORE the game is actually played. 

Isn't about par for the course?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Frenchy, I'm surprised that you haven't already capitulated and changed your avatar BEFORE the game is actually played.
> 
> Isn't about par for the course?



Man you just can't let go of the war thing.  We should have never sold yall the Louisiana purchase, look what you did with  it!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats the Good word??


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see some of the posts from a few of these snooty tech fans come Sunday morning. UGA has more than it's share of problems, but at least we aren't tech. Tech is a horrible team playing in a crappy conference. Get real. UGA beats them like they stole something! 
__________________....LOL..snooty TECH fans?...only snooty one Ive seen on here is you peanut,and we all know the only ones that STEAL are  ugay players..but it is precious how you got their back cupcake..GO JACKETS!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Man you just can't let go of the war thing.  We should have never sold yall the Louisiana purchase, look what you did with  it!



No matter how bad things get in might get in my life I can always take comfort in the fact that I'm not a french Tech fan.


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 25, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> ....LOL..snooty TECH fans?...only snooty one Ive seen on here is you peanut,and we all know the only ones that STEAL are  ugay players..but it is precious how you got their back cupcake..GO JACKETS!!



I'm far from snooty, but I am confident that Tech stinks as bad as I think they do, which happens to be a little worse than Georgia.  Apparently I also forgot that Tech players are issued halos and wings when they sign their LOIs and spend their free time saving baby seals and going to church.  What a weak post.  And peanut? Cupcake??  Save your terms of endearment for your midtown brethren.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No matter how bad things get in might get in my life I can always take comfort in the fact that I'm not a french Tech fan.



Lord aint that the truth! Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 25, 2010)

Nitram, Kentucky would beat Tech SOUNDLY and Tennessee is playing much better ball now and they'd beat y'all too. Nitram, comparing ACC teams to SEC teams is like comparing apples to oranges! The competition level difference is off the charts.


----------



## fishinbub (Nov 25, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Nitram, Kentucky would beat Tech SOUNDLY and Tennessee is playing much better ball now and they'd beat y'all too. Nitram, comparing ACC teams to SEC teams is like comparing apples to oranges! The competition level difference is off the charts.



Sorry to burst your bubble, but your theory has some holes.  NC played LSWho right down to the wire, and Clemson let one get away against Aubarn. For those of you not paying attention that is two middle of the road ACC teams (one of which had half their team suspended at the time) that played an evenly matched game against the top two SEC teams...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but your theory has some holes.  NC played LSWho right down to the wire, and Clemson let one get away against Aubarn. For those of you not paying attention that is two middle of the road ACC teams (one of which had half their team suspended at the time) that played an evenly matched game against the top two SEC teams...



They don't like to look at facts....


----------



## ACguy (Nov 25, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> UGA has yet to beat anybody. Tech is bad this year, I'll give you that, but we would still take Tenn, Vandy, and Kentucky to the cleaners. The boozedogs have yet to beat a team the caliber of Tech (which is sad considering the shape of our football team right now) so I don't get the hype.



What makes you think that GT would take Tenn , Kentucky and Vandy to the cleaners ? GT could not even take Duke , WF or Virginia to the cleaners and they average 3 wins a piece. I hope GT gets to play Tenn or Kenucky in a bowl game . Kentucky and Tenn are the same caliber as GT and UGA beta them. I don't care who wins because it would be nice to see UGA not even make it to a bowl game. But GT sucks and will be lucky if they can even keep it within 10. GT would not be going to a bowl game if they didn't  play in one of the worse BCS conferences.


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 25, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What makes you think that GT would take Tenn , Kentucky and Vandy to the cleaners ? GT could not even take Duke , WF or Virginia to the cleaners and they average 3 wins a piece. I hope GT gets to play Tenn or Kenucky in a bowl game . Kentucky and Tenn are the same caliber as GT and UGA beta them. I don't care who wins because it would be nice to see UGA not even make it to a bowl game. But GT sucks and will be lucky if they can even keep it within 10. GT would not be going to a bowl game if they didn't  play in one of the worse BCS conferences.



I agree with ACguy...........I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.......


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2010)

So many angry Fans out there.. why all the Hate? lol


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 26, 2010)

jawja,bama, and gamecocks win...the trifector.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If we lose I won't be around for 3 or 4 days.  I'll be pulling the ole SGD card...



You really, really like me don't you?  I am on your mind a lot.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 26, 2010)

This game will get ugly fast and it will hurt for 60 mins.  If you are a tech fan.  I dont see any way Tech even stays in this game.  I know it is a rivalry but tech does not match up well in this game.  

I see GA by 21.  Atleast.

But I have been wrong before.  LOL

Good luck to both..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> This game will get ugly fast and it will hurt for 60 mins.  If you are a tech fan.  I dont see any way Tech even stays in this game.  I know it is a rivalry but tech does not match up well in this game.
> 
> I see GA by 21.  Atleast.
> 
> ...



Auburn loses today and goes to the sugar bowl.   Boise in the NC thanks to the barner incompetence.  Sorry Lanier, that's what i see happening today.  

As far as your analysis of our game, you might be right, but I think you are still underestimating the rivalry factor.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You really, really like me don't you?  I am on your mind a lot.



What are you talking about Barney?    THWG


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 26, 2010)

Nitram the "G" in your avatar stands for "girls".


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Auburn loses today and goes to the sugar bowl.   Boise in the NC thanks to the barner incompetence.  Sorry Lanier, that's what i see happening today.
> 
> As far as your analysis of our game, you might be right, but I think you are still underestimating the rivalry factor.




Both cases, you very well could be right.  The Iron bowl is what it is.  Both teams are equal as well.  I just dont see that in the Ga game.  Georgia has more to play for, at home, and are playing better and better everyweek.  Tech looks beat since Josh got hurt.   Though Defense has been the issue for a few years, it seems more an issue this year.  

I admit I have only watch a few of the tech games but they look primed for Murray to go off on them... If Georgia contains the outside running, it could very well get ugly.

And I dont believe they will let off either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

If i remember correctly, the SEC has won all the games with ACC opponents this year. By Saturday night, i expect Wake Forest over Vandy for the only ACC victory this season.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> What are you talking about Barney?    THWG



I'm talking about all the attention that you give my posts there Peppy LaPew.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Nitram the "G" in your avatar stands for "girls".



Yeah those frenchman are a bit squirrelly.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 26, 2010)

"I must defeat you Ricky Bobby" said with a heavy french accent...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thwg!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Nitram the "G" in your avatar stands for "girls".



 That's pretty funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Thwg!



So you don't like girls either huh?

Man I didn't realize I was surrounded by so many of you people.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> So you don't like girls either huh?
> 
> Man I didn't realize I was surrounded by so many of you people.



Not really into Girls, I Perfer Women!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 26, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> No matter what happens, it will be a close game. If I remember correctly the last time the Tech/UGA game was decided by more than one score was Ball's freshman year, and I'm pretty sure that's no coincidence...



Doubt it. Dawgs by 3 scores


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Not really into Girls, I Perfer Women!



Uh huh.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> THWG



Hey frenchy, since you have posted it before and also it's currently your avatar, I was wondering what exactly does THWG stand for? 

Tech Has Wussy Guys ???
To Hate Without Guts ???
Thank Heavens We're Gay ???
Two Hicks With Goats ???
Terrorist Harboring Worthless Geeks ???

Just wondering...


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm far from snooty, but I am confident that Tech stinks as bad as I think they do, which happens to be a little worse than Georgia. Apparently I also forgot that Tech players are issued halos and wings when they sign their LOIs and spend their free time saving baby seals and going to church. What a weak post. And peanut? Cupcake?? Save your terms of endearment for your midtown brethren.  
__________________
My midtown brethern?? Only Brother I have around here (NW Ga.woods)uhmm PEANUT is Bitteroot(UGA fan) and yea I do love him and I DO go to church ..Got a problem with that?Talk about a weak and dumb post..geeze...OK IM done with ragging the uga fans on here.They like to dish it but as always cant take it.Wackum and Stackum,,Good luck in life all.GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Auburn loses today and goes to the sugar bowl.   Boise in the NC thanks to the barner incompetence.  Sorry Lanier, that's what i see happening today.
> 
> As far as your analysis of our game, you might be right, but I think you are still underestimating the rivalry factor.



WRONG.......again


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> but i think the ACC has a pretty good chance at a sweep this weekend.
> clemson, at home, at night, on ESPN2, against our hated rivals? i mean SC is a small state, this is our superbowl.
> gt isn't great this year but neither is georgia, their 4-6 right?
> & FSU at home against the gators? theres no way that should be close.
> ...



How'd that work out for ya??


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Auburn loses today and goes to the sugar bowl.   Boise in the NC thanks to the barner incompetence.  Sorry Lanier, that's what i see happening today.
> 
> As far as your analysis of our game, you might be right, but I think you are still underestimating the rivalry factor.



Nice predictions frenchy.  You and ACguy should hang out.


----------



## gin house (Nov 28, 2010)

florida suprised me in laying down and uga i thought would take it to tech a little better, never doubted the chickens...........sec should have swept.............what you think teenhunter?? lol.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 29, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> but i think the ACC has a pretty good chance at a sweep this weekend.
> clemson, at home, at night, on ESPN2, against our hated rivals? i mean SC is a small state, this is our superbowl.
> gt isn't great this year but neither is georgia, their 4-6 right?
> & FSU at home against the gators? theres no way that should be close.
> ...



lol that worked out great for yah didnt it, GO GAMECOCKS and yall stoped lattimore whom is supposed to be all carolina had and still get beat by three tds, wuts wrong buddy is yalls defence that bad lol


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 29, 2010)

Even weekend...ACC 2, SEC 2...and UGA got lucky.


----------



## coggins (Nov 29, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Even weekend...ACC 2, SEC 2...and UGA got lucky.



Come on, we sure "get lucky" a lot in that series, lately anyway!  Congrats on ya'lls new HC though, looks like he'll work out just fine for you guys.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 29, 2010)

coggins said:


> Come on, we sure "get lucky" a lot in that series, lately anyway!  Congrats on ya'lls new HC though, looks like he'll work out just fine for you guys.



Just sayin...the kid hadn't missed an extra point in seventy-some-odd kicks.  It was great timing for UGA.  Pretty dern smart on the part of CPJ too letting UGA score the touchdown so they at least stood a chance (whereas on the other hand, had CMR just taken a knee, GT would've stood no chance at all to tie the game).  

Jimbo seems to have us back on the right track.  We're 2 blown plays away from being 11-1.  Saturday should be interesting.


----------

